

Dealing With (Not Dealing With) the Open Source Assholes (2011) - luigi
http://harthur.wordpress.com/2011/06/30/dealing-with-not-dealing-with-the-open-source-assholes/

======
greghinch
The JS community in particular seems to be pretty bad to deal, my guess is
because of its relative youth (as in the age of your average JS dev). Also if
you've worked for any amount of time in JS, and inherited another person's
code, more likely than not you've torn your hair out trying to untangle
someone else's spaghetti. This leads to disproportionately negative responses
to _any_ code that looks "less than good".

Not excuses, just hopefully helpful insight

------
dbcooper
Isn't one post on this enough?

~~~
ChuckMcM
I presume you noticed but this one was from 2011.

~~~
tedunangst
Perhaps what's meant is one submission is enough. For some reason, it's not
enough for the first post, the assorted apologies, and then inevitable
commentary to be on the front page. Somebody needs to submit all the greatest
hits from each party's back catalog.

~~~
dbcooper
Thank you for articulating that - it's pretty much what I meant.

